# FREEDOS Quellcode



## BassBox (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Weiß jemand in welchem teil des Freedos Quellcodes ich die stelle finde wo, die ganzen interrupts stehen? (da wo sie gesetzt werden) Ich bin mit meinem eigenen OS schon so weit das ich es mir zutraue einen Dos Emulator zu schreiben (für coms), und dazu wäre es sehr nützlich die dos ints zu setzten da die maisten coms sonst nicht laufen würde. Ich hab noch ne andere Frage: wie lösche ich ein Thema? Das mit den Syntaxproblemen habe ich gelöst aber ich krig das Psting nicht weg.  Wer von den Os entwicklern hat schon FAT 12 unterstützung in seinem OS?
LG und Frohe Weihnachten
BassBox


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. Dezember 2010)

BassBox hat gesagt.:


> Weiß jemand in welchem teil des Freedos Quellcodes ich die stelle finde wo, die ganzen interrupts stehen? (da wo sie gesetzt werden)


Das passiert in kernel/main.c, genauer in der Funktion setup_int_vectors.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## BassBox (15. Dezember 2010)

Danke, aber gibts den code eigentlich auch in assembler? Das in der Verlinkten datei ist c code und ich arbete mit assembler da ich mich damit viel besser auskenne. Und muss ich zur unterstützung von com dateien noch irgendwelche anderen sachen setzen oder schreiben?
LG
BassBox


----------

